# Ams



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got an offer for some local REO work for AMS...... Prices are a little low, but they did up them some after saying it was not worth our time...!

What's the good, the bad and ugly of this company? :whistling


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MTMNTMAN gets a lot of work from them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Just got an offer for some local REO work for AMS...... Prices are a little low, but they did up them some after saying it was not worth our time...!
> 
> What's the good, the bad and ugly of this company? :whistling


Just got on with them. So far so good. Paid when they said it would be here. Prices are a little low but i service a small area for them. Good filler work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Their REO work might be good but their p&p sucked. Work 3months couldn't make a dime. Dropped like a hot turd. Yuck!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In '10 they tried and tried and tried and tried to get me on.

They couldn't get it thru their thick heads that they were too cheap.
I didn't/don't work for them.

I do some QC inspections after the property is supposed to be cleaned out.
They have VERY VERY little work in this area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

I did one for them through another national today. My prices from the national was a ton higher than what ams pay's. Makes you wonder how much they pocket? I quit ams 2 years ago cuz they stunk. 

A direct HUD inspector was there doing a spy inspection when I pulled in. He was astonished that ams had anyone still working for them....said I don't and won't work for ams. He laughed and said all their subs had quit AGAIN  The bid work to make icc was over $23k which included fencing around an entire pond----compliance issue per inspector.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> I did one for them through another national today. My prices from the national was a ton higher than what ams pay's. Makes you wonder how much they pocket? I quit ams 2 years ago cuz they stunk.
> 
> A direct HUD inspector was there doing a spy inspection when I pulled in. He was astonished that ams had anyone still working for them....said I don't and won't work for ams. He laughed and said all their subs had quit AGAIN  The bid work to make icc was over $23k which included fencing around an entire pond----compliance issue per inspector.


We do their HUD REO work only. $700 flat fee for maid, lawn and debris removal of up to 60 cyds. We haven't have to move more than 3 cyds yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

That there is the problem with this National....no flat fee. This property had very minimal debris. 2 big ticket hazards but otherwise empty.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> That there is the problem with this National....no flat fee. This property had very minimal debris. 2 big ticket hazards but otherwise empty.


Ams gets $2500 up front per property. That's what they pocket, whatever the difference is.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Did 6 figures with them last year with no major issues. Depends on the part of the country your in. Our work is very spread out here. I cover 10,000 sq miles for them.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

AMS owes us about $4k for work completed over the last two months. They are stonewalling us now. They also keep sending us work orders to do stuff for like 1/3 of their own standard pay, or work orders with no pay listed at all.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

SmrtyPnts said:


> AMS owes us about $4k for work completed over the last two months. They are stonewalling us now. They also keep sending us work orders to do stuff for like 1/3 of their own standard pay, or work orders with no pay listed at all.


IEI Tidewater does the same. WO with no price. Watch out for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

We worked with them for a while.
Had to quit...constantly getting work orders for $15-$25 
I can't send someone 60 miles round trip to pick up a plastic bottle off the front lawn for 15.00. And yes, we did get that work order.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

SmrtyPnts said:


> AMS owes us about $4k for work completed over the last two months. They are stonewalling us now. They also keep sending us work orders to do stuff for like 1/3 of their own standard pay, or work orders with no pay listed at all.


Don't let it go I ended up suing them and getting a judgement finally


----------

